# can't open c drive



## STUPIDGIRL (Mar 28, 2005)

I am having problems opening my c: drive. When I click on "my computer" and it shows all my drives my c drive has the icon that usually appears when you don't have the program to open the file. I have tried reinstalling my win xp but that didn't fix it.

Any ideas?

~susiejo


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you right click on the C drive and choose Explore? If so then it can be fixed, but let us know if that works first.


----------



## STUPIDGIRL (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, I can do that. Can I access my files and folders that way? 

~susiejo


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You bet. Or at least if all else is normal you can. If you haven't ever moved anything out of the default locations your personal account files and folders are in C:\Documents and Settings\your user name\My Documents


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Download this file, unzip it, and double-click the reg file inside:

File, Drive, and Folder Open Fix


----------



## STUPIDGIRL (Mar 28, 2005)

Elvandil, The link you gave just takes me to like a word pad type page with no download on it. Could you recheck it? Although I can now access my files using the "explore" feature, I would still like to fix this if possible.

Thanks for the help!

~susiejo


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Right click on Elvandil's click and choose Save-As to save the file to your computer. Once saved on your computer double click on it to run it. Then I believe you need to reboot for the change to take effect.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Checked the link and it's fine.


----------



## mkmovies (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks Elvandil & other guys also ....


----------



## pr1nce (Apr 3, 2008)

hey guys. Actually I have the same problem but mine went further. Actually I cant even explore my drive. When I try to right-click/Explore, it also asks with which program to open. I'm pretty sure none of the system filesw have been moved since I didnt do it and other people on the computer dont know ehere the C: drive is lol. 

I tried the reg file but it didnt work...I hope you can answer fast, Ill still try to fix it on my side and post if I get it


----------



## STUPIDGIRL (Mar 28, 2005)

I still haven't got mine fixed, so far nothing has worked. But I can right click on it and go to open and that works.
But now my "my computer" and my recycle bin have lost their icons and have the same thing that my C: drive now has. It's a white icon with a square with blue at the top and little red, blue and green spots in it. Although with my "my computer and my recycle bin I can still double click on them and they open.
Short of reformatting my whole computer and starting from scratch, I don't know what else to try.
If you figure out anything post back so I can try.

~susiejo


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

From:
http://club.cdfreaks.com/f3/hard-drive-icon-gone-how-fix-155866/

Neither of these suggestions will do any harm, and are worth trying. I've heard of this problem several times recently, and I wonder of there isn't some common cause.

If your Start Menu is slow or your icons are black for some reason, it means your Shelliconcache file is corrupt and should be deleted.
Delete the hidden file C:\WINDOWS\SHELLICONCACHE
It will be recreated the next time you start Windows.

Easier way to reset icons then deleting SHELLICONCACHE.

There's no need to exit Windows and delete the SHELLICONCACHE file in order to reset icons that you may have changed (like Network Neighborhood).

Go to Control Panel, Display, Appearance Tab.
Select Icon from the Item drop down list.
Change the Size up or down one and apply.
Change the Size back to your original and apply.


----------



## pr1nce (Apr 3, 2008)

If noine of the above worked, I found another solution by looking around the net.
1- FIrst turn off your system restore until its fixed (I dunno if its necessary, but those are the steps I followed)
2- Then scan your system with your Anti-virus and delete all threat (last update of course)
3- Then download the little registry fix Elvandil above in this tread (once again dunno if its necessary)
4- Download this little program and follow th site's instructions. 
http://www.winhelponline.com/articl...on-a-mapped-network-drive-in-My-Computer.html
It looks silly that clicking "Fix" will do the whole job, but it worked like a charm for me.
Its virus fee when I scan it with Norton but if you're a smart person you will rescan it to make sue and won't put your whole system at risk because someone said it was clean 
It's done, now it should work (at least for me). I find it ironic and almost pathetic that I was trying to clean the registry and going to safe mode and all when all I had to do what to click "Fix" lol
Godd luck

pr1nce


----------



## yohanjackman (Jul 9, 2007)

MY God!!!! Couldn't you people just keep this simple??? Tell her to open it with Internet Explorer...Windows will realise its not a web page and switch to the normal explorer....and all will be well in the land....Geez!!


----------



## dostro (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't follow any of the steps Pr1nce suggested except for #4 (download the program, unzip it and click on the drive and press fix) and it worked. I also wasn't even able to open my C drive while using explore.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pr1nce (Apr 3, 2008)

Yohanjackman if you would have read all the posts you would have realised that some people couldnt even open it with explorer. Next time read before repeating an advice someone already gave and it didnt work 

Thank you Dostro I couldnt verify wich steps were necessary because my drive was fixed  Its a pleasure to help you.


----------



## kdagli (Apr 15, 2008)

STUPIDGIRL said:


> Elvandil, The link you gave just takes me to like a word pad type page with no download on it. Could you recheck it? Although I can now access my files using the "explore" feature, I would still like to fix this if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> ~susiejo


To resolve your problem, first configure the option of "Show All Hidden Files" and "uncheck the box Hide system protected files" from Folder Option under "Tools". Then you should find one autorun.inf and any other dos like looking file with blue and white window on your drives in question. Just delete those two files. Logoff and login back. This should take care of your problem.


----------



## cvrcac (Apr 27, 2008)

this link don't work! http://forums.techguy.org/5305341-post5.html
please fix it!
thank you
cvrcac


----------



## mohaab (Jun 19, 2008)

Hiya, just want to say that I happened to come across this problem 'twice'.

The first time, I couldn't fix it and had no idea what to do; I then restarted my computer and came across the same problem again! 
The next time, I downloaded AVG 7.5 (for free), ran a system check and found a virus in the C: DRIVE. 

It was in the /system/ folder! I easily removed it and it started to work again! Now I can click my C: dive without failure or explore.


----------



## cvrcac (Apr 27, 2008)

Elvandil 
thank you so much, you saved many hours of my life!
sencerely
cvrcac


----------



## spagnum923 (Sep 14, 2008)

can not open hard drives & also by 'explorer'.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried any of the suggestions in this thread? 

There is simply too many people posting to this thread. I'm going to close it now and advise anyone who the same or similar issue to start their own threads with details of their problem and their system as well as what they've already tried.


----------

